# Help - Unknown form issue



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

You sure you're shooting with your dominant eye? Second thing to check would be heavy face contact on the string.


----------



## RossWard (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes, right eye dominant and right handed. Good thought though. Will check the face contact. 

Thanks,


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

RossWard said:


> Yes, right eye dominant and right handed. Good thought though. Will check the face contact.
> 
> Thanks,


Next thing would be that you might simply be overlooking a gang adjustment on the sight that you could utilize. Some newer bows are getting wider risers and not all sights work as easily with them and will need more windage adjustment even when the rest is set to centershot.


----------



## RossWard (Feb 1, 2021)

So... we have some improvement but still about 4”-6” left. Had significant face contact and their was a small “block” on my spot Hogg that I removed giving me a little more adjustment. 

I also noticed the pull string on my drip away was coming into contact with my left hand. Going to get a couple hundred more shots in and check the tuning. I also think my draw may be 1/2” too long or I need to adjust my release length. Not sure if that has any impact but noticeable.


----------



## Authentiksavage (Jun 21, 2020)

Could have someone film your shot or snap a photo brochacho? This would be helpful in diagnosing the issue.


----------



## RossWard (Feb 1, 2021)

So we switched some top hats around that helped a bit but it turned out it was mostly an arrow spine issue. Thought my left over 300 spine GT’s would be somewhat adequate to get somewhat close but shot some 250’s and we were about dead on. 

Wouldn’t have thought that seemingly small spine stiffness would make that big of a difference but was the main culprit I think... not to saying I didn’t have some form/anchoring issues getting used to a new bow, b/c I did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes spine and long DL will cause this issue hope you got it figured out !


----------



## RossWard (Feb 1, 2021)

This one was a multiheaded monster... 
Spine, anchoring, top hats, AND sight bracket issues. 

I am shooting a Tommy Hogg and the bump out of the riser on the V3 essentially moves the sight out of any potential zero. I called Spot Hogg and they sent me the exact little machined piece of metal and longer screws. And they didn't charge me a dime. Some amazing customer support. 

We are good to go now. Thanks to all for the input.


----------

